# Vernis à ongle enfant



## violine64 (6 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, 
Le PE met du vernis à ongle à sa fille depuis ses 2 ans. J'ai lu que le vernis à ongle pour enfant est déconseillé à moins de 5 ans car ongles trop fragiles. Puis-je me permettre de le signaler au PE ? Bonne journée


----------



## Nanou91 (6 Juillet 2022)

Alors il y a suffisamment de sources de conflits avec les PE sans en rajouter.
Je préfère me concentrer sur la ponctualité, des salaires exacts et payés dans les temps.
Je n'ai pas envie de les braquer pour des futilités de la sorte.
Je peux refuser un bracelet, un collier (d'ambre ou autre), des boucles d'oreilles, des barrettes, autant de choses amovibles que les enfants peuvent perdre et avaler. 
Mais alors le vernis à ongles je m'en contrefiche.


----------



## Titine15 (6 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour
Ce genre de choses je ne m'en soucie pas.
Bonne journée


----------



## assmatzam (6 Juillet 2022)

Idem


----------



## Nanou91 (6 Juillet 2022)

Et puis là, je vais sûrement me faire des copines (toutes celles qui ont mis du vernis à leur fille à 2 ans 😂 ), mais si l'idée c'est d'en faire une Barbie qui se maquillera comme un camion à 12 ans, c'est leur problème.. . .


----------



## Chantou1 (6 Juillet 2022)

SURTOUT PAS, c’est LEUR problème.


----------



## assmatzam (6 Juillet 2022)

Nanou91 a dit: 


> Et puis là, je vais sûrement me faire des copines (toutes celles qui ont mis du vernis à leur fille à 2 ans 😂 ), mais si l'idée c'est d'en faire une Barbie qui se maquillera comme un camion à 12 ans, c'est leur problème.. . .


Ma fille qui a 24 ans ne c'est pas maquillée avant ses 20 ans 

Même pas de vernis 
Et pourtant je suis maquilleuse professionnel de métier 

Le maquillage n'est pas un jeu pour enfant à mon avis
Après les parents se plaignent que leur gamine veuillent se maquiller pour aller au collège 

La bonne blague


----------



## Nanou91 (6 Juillet 2022)

assmatzam a dit: 


> Ma fille qui a 24 ans ne c'est pas maquillée avant ses 20 ans
> 
> Même pas de vernis
> Et pourtant je suis maquilleuse professionnel de métier
> ...


Je trouve effectivement, quand je passe devant le collège de la ville, que voir des gamines de 14/15 ans maquillées à outrance, habillées aussi court en haut qu'en bas, ça a un côté péta**e qui me dérange mais après, chacun fait ce qu'il veut avec ses enfants. Perso j'ai eu 2 garçons donc pas été confrontée à ces problèmes...  😂


----------



## Griselda (6 Juillet 2022)

violine64 a dit: 


> Bonjour,
> Le PE met du vernis à ongle à sa fille depuis ses 2 ans. J'ai lu que le vernis à ongle pour enfant est déconseillé à moins de 5 ans car ongles trop fragiles. Puis-je me permettre de le signaler au PE ? Bonne journée


 Si tu nourris quelques inquiétudes pour cette petite, tu peux dans la conversation, glisser mine de rien un "Ah? Du vernis? J'aurais pensé que ce n'était pas adapté pour les jeunes enfants car il s'y trouve pas mal de mollecules que l'ongle trop gragile n'empêche pas de laisser passer?! J'ajouterais qu'une fois de temps en temps pour un fête ce n'est sans doute pas trop grave mais à long terme ne faudrait il pas s'en mefier? Ce d'autant plus quand on commence à déconseiller la crême solaire même spécial enfant pour les mêmes raisons, qu'il faut plutôt privilégier le vêtement qui protegera et éviter l'exposition..."
Si ça fait déjà un certains temps que tu l'as remarqué et n'a jamais rien dit la dessus, là encore, attention car le Parent n'aime pas être pris en défaut (qui aime ça?), c'est pire de se sentir pris en defaut ET de découvrir que ça fait un moment que Nounou pense ça sans me le dire.
Dans ce cas il sera bon de commencer par "Oh, je viens de tomber sur un article qui m'a interpellé et je me suis dit qu'il faudrait que je vous en parle au cas ou: ... et à la fin qu'en pensez vous?!" Pas d'affirmation personnelle sauf si tu es certaine qu'il NE FAUT PAS.

Bref, on peut donner des infos si on veut mais prendre garde de ne pas sembler être dans un jugement personnel. Surtout quand quelque chose est "déconseillé", il n'est donc pas interdit donc si on ne se sent pas suffisamment diplomate mieux vaut se le garder pour soi tant que l'enft n'est pas en danger évident.

Il est certain que je trouve plus ennuyeux un enft qui ne recevrait pas les soins adaptés plutôt que du vernis. Peut être d'ailleurs que c'est un vernis bio (il en exsiste à présent) qui serait moins problématique?

Je n'aborderais pas le sujet de demander aux PE pourquoi ce "besoin" d'en faire une Barbie? 
Peut être que Maman porte du vernis et que sa fille réclame pareil, Maman étant fière d'être un modèle pour sa fille (logique) accepte sans savoir que c'est déconseillé?

On peut parler de tout tant qu'il n'y a pas de jugement, qu'il y a de la bienveillance.


----------



## Chantou1 (6 Juillet 2022)

Oh la la @Griselda … la romancière … conclusion : 🫣😅


----------



## angèle1982 (6 Juillet 2022)

Coucou comme Nanou je laisse couler ils font bien comme ils le veulent avec leur petite !!! et perso j'ai eu 2 garçons mais surement que j'en aurais mis à ma fille mais de façon ponctuelle pour faire comme maman !!!


----------



## liline17 (6 Juillet 2022)

ma cousine, à l'age de 2 ans, faisait comme sa maman, elle mettait du rouge à lèvres, avant toute sortie.
Elle se barbouillait avec le rouge à lèvre donné par sa mère.
ça me choquait, et au final, après quelques mois, elle a cessé, et plus mis de maquillage, ni ado, ni adulte, sauf occasions particulière.
Quand un fantasme est assouvi, assez souvent, on n'en parle plus.
Une de mes petites c'était coloré les ongles au feutre, je lui avait demandé d'arrêter, en lui expliquant que si sa maman était d'accord, le lendemain, je lui mettrai du vernis, mais une seule fois, la maman a accepté, l'enfant a eu son vernis, et n'en a jamais réclamé d'autre.


----------



## abassmat (6 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, 

Et bien, je pense que mettre du vernis à des enfants de 2 ans ce n'est pas anodin, d'une c'est un produit dangereux pour la santé de l'enfant, on nous rabâche de faire attention à la peinture, aux crèmes etc... si l'enfant porte ses doigts très souvent à sa bouche, ce qui est le cas des enfants de 2 ans, elle pourrait développer des problèmes de santé, et la deuxième raison c'est que sexualisé une enfant de deux ans par le biais d'artifice réservée aux adultes ne présage pas d'une éducation bienveillante. Cela donne une idée fausse à l'enfant et aux autres du rapport au corps, des artifices que la société se permet de mettre sur les corps féminins et tout ceci n'est pas anodin.
Après si c'est juste une fois pour s'amuser oui, mais si c'est récurrent, j'en parlerai aux parents, et essayerai de dialoguer... 
Franchement après les maitresses disent qu'en primaire les petites filles portent des string !!! Moi ça me choque...


----------



## abassmat (6 Juillet 2022)

Et je trouve qu'il y a une différence entre une enfant qui veut faire comme maman un jour et qui se sert elle-même du maquillage laissé en évidence par sa maman, et une mère qui fait le choix volontaire de mettre du vernis à sa fille...


----------



## Ladrine 10 (6 Juillet 2022)

Nanou91 a dit: 


> Alors il y a suffisamment de sources de conflits avec les PE sans en rajouter.
> Je préfère me concentrer sur la ponctualité, des salaires exacts et payés dans les temps.
> Je n'ai pas envie de les braquer pour des futilités de la sorte.
> Je peux refuser un bracelet, un collier (d'ambre ou autre), des boucles d'oreilles, des barrettes, autant de choses amovibles que les enfants peuvent perdre et avaler.
> Mais alors le vernis à ongles je m'en contrefiche.



Idem


----------



## nounoucat1 (6 Juillet 2022)

Pour ma part si la petite fille arrive avec le vernis déjà utilisé a son domicile je ne dis rien. Une fois j'ai demandé à la maman arrêter d'en mettre car la petite rongeait le vernis.
Je ne suis pas pour a 2ans 2ans et demi mais je ne suis pas la maman. Et j'ai 2 garçons.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (6 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, 

Je ne suis pas du même avis, pour changer un peu...

Je demanderais à cette maman si le versnis apposé est un vernis pour enfant. 
Il y a quand même un risque d'ingestion, soit par l'enfant lui-même, soit par d'autres, par transfert, on ne sait jamais, ou les doigts dans la bouche du copain, çà se fait aussi.

Du point de vue perso, je suis une adepte du Make-up.  
Je suis toujours maquillée, sauf si je ne dois ni sortir, ni recevoir.
J'ai toujours aimé çà, et désormais, c'est dans un but de camouflage plus que tout autre chose.

Par contre, pour les mêmes raisons citées plus haut, pas de verni sur les doigts des mains. D'ailleurs c'est déconseillé.


----------



## Krol (12 Juillet 2022)

violine64 a dit: 


> Bonjour,
> Le PE met du vernis à ongle à sa fille depuis ses 2 ans. J'ai lu que le vernis à ongle pour enfant est déconseillé à moins de 5 ans car ongles trop fragiles. Puis-je me permettre de le signaler au PE ? Bonne journée


Bonjour ,
 qu’elle importance finalement que la puce est du vernis à ongles , est ce si dramatique 😉


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (12 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, l'ingestion par elle-même ou des autres accueillis de produits toxiques ????


----------



## Krol (12 Juillet 2022)

perso je me concentre sur autre chose si la maman est en raccord avec ses idées  ces son enfant elle a le droit de l’élever et de décider de Lui mettre du vernis ou autre . apres plus de 20 ans j’en ai vue et cela reste des sources de comflit inutile entre P-E et AM .


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (12 Juillet 2022)

Krol a dit: 


> perso je me concentre sur autre chose si la maman est en raccord avec ses idées  ces son enfant elle a le droit de l’élever et de décider de Lui mettre du vernis ou autre . apres plus de 20 ans j’en ai vue et cela reste des sources de comflit inutile entre P-E et AM .


Non, puisque tu as l'obligation de sécurité envers les enfants accueillis. Elle peut lui mettre du vernis chez elle, mais pas chez toi.


----------



## Ninirikiki (13 Juillet 2022)

Que de jugement....
Ou est le problème ?
Ce n'est pas votre enfant...


----------



## nounoucat1 (13 Juillet 2022)

Encore une fois Métal bleue a raison si les parents souhaitent mettre du vernis c'est mieux le week end chez eux ou durant leurs vacances. J'ai déjà eu un garçon avec du vernis il voulait comme maman et ses grandes soeurs. Et le disolvant on en dit quoi ?
Et j'ai aussi vu une petite ronger le vernis c'est bien ??


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (13 Juillet 2022)

Ninirikiki a dit: 


> Que de jugement....
> Ou est le problème ?
> Ce n'est pas votre enfant...



Ce n'est pas un jugement mais de la sécurité,  tout comme les bijoux, les barettes, les ceintures, les colliers d'ambres..etc....

Le voilà le problème !


----------



## chantal01 (14 Juillet 2022)

violine64 a dit: 


> Bonjour,
> Le PE met du vernis à ongle à sa fille depuis ses 2 ans. J'ai lu que le vernis à ongle pour enfant est déconseillé à moins de 5 ans car ongles trop fragiles. Puis-je me permettre de le signaler au PE ? Bonne journée


bonjour, 
comme vous ça me plait pas, mais on a déja bien assez de contrainte comme ça pour se prendre la tête avec le vernis, les écoles acceptes et ça me choque.  bonne journée


----------

